# [...can someone help me with color identification?]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is my new longhaired mouse, Gandalf. Just wondering if she's a chinchilla because each individual hair looks like it's banded white and grey?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you can't really tell from the pictures,might be.They often have whiteish rings round the eyes and this one does.It could also be variegated or just a not very black pied.


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

It looks a bit like the roan piebalds I once had.


----------

